# Need a new release



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ive had a tru-fire for the last ten years or so, but unfortunately I left it out yesterday where my pup got ahold of it, now I need a new one. I just came back into archery after a few years and was wondering what everyone else is using or would recommend?
Thanks


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Scott.....simply the best


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Should have mentioned I have used a Scott for 30 yrs, I liked it so much I bought another, my son and grandson now use them.....when I bought them they were about 25-30$ each


----------



## mgale (Apr 26, 2011)

x2 on scott. I have been using them for 25 years and love the strap and the buckle.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

x3 on scott, Had mine for 7 years


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Freeflight #1*

No doubt Scott makes decent releases, but I own one as backup but the best release in my opinion is a release made by Winn Archery called a free flight. They have some for loop or string and I shot it LOTS and not once had a problem even in extreme elements. I had mine I still use today for bout 16 yrs. Great release and wont hunt without it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Been using the same Tru Fire for years so if you were happy with your old one, get another.

TH


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> ... if you were happy with your old one, get another.
> 
> TH


X2.

FYI- I decided to try the Tru-Glo Nitrus with the BOA ratchet closure. I really like the release mechanism but the wrist band isn't very comfortable when pulling on 70lbs a bunch of times. I also don't think ratchet mechanism allows for repeatability like a buckle style so it changes the overall length of the release by a little and consequently changing the geometry of how I line up on the sight pin and my anchor point.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

wet dreams said:


> Scott.....simply the best





wet dreams said:


> Should have mentioned I have used a Scott for 30 yrs, I liked it so much I bought another, my son and grandson now use them.....when I bought them they were about 25-30$ each


this . . . . I change bows every year i've shot the same type of release for 10+ years . . . not brand i shoot the exact same style of release. I taught my son to shoot with it too so between us we have 8 of them in various places.

two things I won't change the grip and the release those are the only two thing I feel when i'm shooting and i want them absolutely consistent. I recently changed my sight after shooting the same one for a decade and it's also killed me.

i can change bows but what i consistently feel and see is what makes me accurate.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Truball short-n-sweet best trigger pull I have found in a release, less than 1/16" takeup then it breaks like a glass rod just like a good rifle trigger. The primary cause of jerking a release is having a bad trigger pull that is mushy or inconsistent, no worries with this one


----------

